# Honda 300 question



## CallMeNasty300 (Mar 8, 2012)

Why would i have gas blowing out of my exhaust if i just cleaned the carb?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

sometimes on freshly cleaned carbs the float valve sticks open. is it dripping any out the bowl drain?


----------



## CallMeNasty300 (Mar 8, 2012)

I got it plugged but i took it off yesterday and it was!


----------

